# I HATE ultrasounds!



## Darlin65

I was supposed to go to one a couple weeks ago but had a nasty stomach bug and had to reschedule. We are going this Thurs. So not looking forward to knowing that the baby we are looking at is a boy and being reminded by the tech. I'm really struggling. I don't have ill feelings towards the baby I just want to avoid anything gender until he is here. I know when he is here I will be so happy it won't matter. When I have time to let my mind wander is when it gets to me :cry:


----------



## proudparent88

Darlin65 said:


> I was supposed to go to one a couple weeks ago but had a nasty stomach bug and had to reschedule. We are going this Thurs. So not looking forward to knowing that the baby we are looking at is a boy and being reminded by the tech. I'm really struggling. I don't have ill feelings towards the baby I just want to avoid anything gender until he is here. I know when he is here I will be so happy it won't matter. When I have time to let my mind wander is when it gets to me :cry:

I totally understand I dread my ultrasound I don't know what it is yet but I find out friday and I am terrified they will tell me it's another boy I already have two and am dying for a little girl! You aren't alone honey and we are all here to support you! :hugs:


----------



## Beneli

This is totally why I'm remaining team yellow this time around! I have 2 little boys and love them to death...but I can't handle thinking about how disappointed everyone else will be if this is a boy. I'd rather just hope and pray it's a girl as long as possible and then deal with it all when baby gets here!


----------



## proudparent88

I have nothing baby related and so I am finding out so I can be prepared and have the things I need plus I like to know so I can call the baby by it's name knowing it can hear me and how I feel it helps the bonding process. But that's just me.


----------



## Darlin65

I wanted to know for the same reasons as you proud parent plus I couldn't deal with being disappointed the day of when baby arrives. I need time to make sure I process and handle my feelings. I couldn't imagine hoping and thinking baby was one gender the whole pregnancy and then get a big shocker on deliver day. I think that would just be too much all at once. Too many feelings to process.


----------



## proudparent88

Exactly I just wouldn't be be able to handle that.


----------



## Misscalais

Darlin is that your DS is your display pic? He's absolutely gorgeous! At least you know new DS will be a stunner :)
I keep looking at my scan pic of DS3 winky wishing it would magically change into a vagina lol I'm bonding with this new little man but every other freaking person around me is having girls and its making me disgustingly jealous and I feel down right awful about it :(


----------



## Darlin65

Yes that's my Ds :) Well, Avery definitely did NOT tun in to a little Hailey :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture (10).jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Misscalais

He's very cute.
Lol yep very much a little man there. X


----------



## Darlin65

This LO could look totally different tho. DS got my blonde hair and blue eyes but DH has brown hair and brown eyes and curly hair! :haha:


----------



## Darlin65

The boys in his family are split. He has one brown eyed brown haired brother and one blue eyed blonde haired brother. His mom is blue eyed and his dad has brown eyes.


----------



## Misscalais

My two boys look like they have different dads :haha: DS1 is the splitting image of hubby and hubbies younger brother who passed away when he was 14. He doesn't look one bit like me but DS2 is the splitting image of me! I can't see hubby in him at all. Put the boys next to each other and they hardly look related its weird so I'm finding it hard to picture who this little guy is going to look like. DS1 has green eyes, DS2 has brown so I'm hoping this one will get his dads blue eyes :)


----------



## Eternal

My twins look like they have different dads. Lol. All my boys look different. I had my scan and they couldn't tell what it was, have to wait another whole week! Argh. Hugs ladies x


----------

